# Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD Bildeinstellungen



## Essener (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und seit heute auch noch stolzer Besitzer eines Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD. Nun habe ich eine Frage an die Profis, könnten Ihr hier bitte eure "perfekten" Bildeinstellungen posten? 


Mfg

Andreas


----------



## mkay87 (17. Juni 2011)

Bitte auch darum. Montag kommt mein 2770FH


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Juni 2011)

Es gibt keine "perfekten Bildeinstellungen für Jedermann" 

Erstens gibt es selbst bei den gleichen Panels Streuungen in der Fertigung z.B. bei verschiedenen Chargen.
Und zweitens - besonders wichtig - *Jeder Arbeits/Spiel-Platz ist anders beleuchtet*.

Es gibt diverse Testprogramme - unter anderem im NVidia-Treiber - mit denen man eigene Einstellungen finden kann.
Oder man kauft/leiht sich ein Kalibrierungsgerät.

Auch hier gibts diverse Testprogramme:
PRAD | Testprogramme


----------

